# 2017 Finds



## coldwater diver

I know the year is not over but here is the Beginning of my finds for the year, more to follow once I figure out how to get my photos off the phone.
This has been a difficult year for me so I have not had as many opportunities to get out. I will start this thread with some signs found while diving
in the rivers n lakes of New England. These guys should clean up well.


----------



## hemihampton

Do you ever find old Beer cans while diving? Curious. LEON.


----------



## coldwater diver

I discovered The Cure for Baldness, a Gay Farm milk bottle and a nice run of color. The color run is an embossed case gin (Hoytema Co ?), a nice apple green Bunker Hill Pickle, amber Scotch Oil, Enosburgh Falls Vt, a nice teal Palmers, a yellowish Buckinghams Whisker Dye, and my first pontil of the year back in January possibly a Willington utility.  The Cure for Baldness has a small hole but still nice its from Providence,Rhode Island J M Curtis. Thats it for today I will post more 2017 finds soon plus anything I can find in the last 3 1/2 weeks.   Kevin


----------



## coldwater diver

Not really Hemi, Just ones from past couple of years, nothing old.


----------



## nhpharm

Wow-very nice stuff!


----------



## botlguy

Very nice, thanks for sharing.
Jim S


----------



## RelicRaker

Very cool finds. Love the "Cure for Baldness." Nostrums and cure-alls are among my fave bottles.


----------



## coldwater diver

Here is my best find of the year in an area I've gone to on occasion usually not finding anything. On this day I was accompanied by a loon that hang around me. I went out deeper than usual so it was dark and vis was only couple of feet. I saw glass in the sediment, I thought at first it was a slick. Once I felt the embossing I felt for sure it was a G W Stone from Lowell because of its size. I pulled out my wet suit by the neck and put this under my suit for safe keeping still not knowing what I had found. I finished the dive and to my astonishment an *A.B.L. MYERS: AM - ROCK ROSE - NEW HAVEN !!
**Pretty Happy with this one* *Thank you Bottle Gods. *I will post the cleaned up version again as soon as I figure out my phone.


----------



## nhpharm

Now that is a once in a lifetime bottle!  Though if memory serves me right I believe you've found a few once in a lifetime bottles...


----------



## coldwater diver

nhpharm said:


> Now that is a once in a lifetime bottle!  Though if memory serves me right I believe you've found a few once in a lifetime bottles...


Lol Nh you have a good memory, you mean these guys.


----------



## GEEMAN

That's it ? Just kidding. LOL AWESOME stuff c d.


----------



## nhpharm

Those are the ones!  As a collector of New Hampshire glass all those beauties make me jealous!  Great finds and I know a lot of hard work and time went into finding these...


----------



## coldwater diver

HAHA Thanks Geeman, I have found some good ones over the years. Im hoping to go at least once or twice before the year is out. Thanks NH, 
Its true lots of expense, travel, time and many empty handed return trips. Im not a deer hunter but I heard its similar. I enjoy every aspect the 
researching, planning,preparation and the hunt. Its been amazing as to the learning from my finds, what it was, where,who made it etc. Gets me
 outdoors too.


----------



## CanadianBottles

Wow!  Those are some of the best finds I've seen posted on here in a long time!  I love all of them!


----------



## bottlecrazy

Dang.  I'm speechless.  Love that New Haven bottle - wow!!!


----------



## sandchip

Christ!  The Myer's is off the charts!  More pictures of it, please.  Backlit, pontil, etc.  You done good, brother.  I can't imaging pulling a bottle like that.


----------



## coldwater diver

Found some cool saucers, I think they could be pretty old although I dont know much about dishes.


----------



## sandchip

Wow, those are beautiful!


----------



## TimT

Nice guess I need to get back in the water


----------



## coldwater diver

Here you go Sandchip more Rock Rose. Still needs a proper cleaning.


----------



## coldwater diver

This was a very unexpected find in an area that was real muddy I swam against current for about a mile so I could ride it back.
moving pretty fast now on the way back with the current, I noticed a circle in the mud so I stuck my hand in it thinking it was a 
cup or something. Well it was its a really old colonial mug. I have found many broken pieces mainly the base part. Absolutely in
perfect shape, some freshwater fisherman drinking his grog must have lost it.


----------



## coldwater diver

I know I said I have a couple more dives before the year is out to hopefully find something great. Well I 
will sometimes walk the mud flats in Portsmouth NH to pick up whatever reveals itself marbles, pipes, fragments,
bars of silver and gold. Its very therapeutic walking around looking like a blue heron hunting for minnows. If you have 
kids like playing I spy. So just this Saturday I spied one of my favorite types of bottles a seam sided flask "whole".


----------



## coldwater diver

I could not believe it but right after the seedy seam sided, I saw a cool lamp in the mud poking out. It has a post hole in the bottom adorned w stars and stag heads. Anyone know how to date these and if they are worth anything. More to come of the nice almost whole finds of 2017. Be back soon.                        Kevin


----------



## nhpharm

Love that flask!


----------



## sandchip

Man, all these pictures are such a treat on a Monday trapped in the house with a cold.  The mug is so cool, the flask gives new meaning to bubbly, and the Myers is just incredible.  Thanks for taking the time to clean it up and share more pictures with us.  Now, is it me, or is the Rock Rose two-toned?  It looks a little more blue green in the lower third.

Just looked again.  Might just be the white windowsill and the greenery in the yard playing tricks with me.


----------



## crkgrl

Nice!!


----------



## GeorgiaRobert

How do I see the pictures? I can't see anything.


----------



## ponygirl

Absolutely astonishingly beautiful finds. Makes me sad that I was born with a fear of diving underwater...LOL   So glad that these were found and are being proudly displayed. Thanks for sharing them with us !!


----------



## sandchip

GeorgiaRobert said:


> How do I see the pictures? I can't see anything.



Could there be something blocking images on your phone/computer?  Not sure what else could be giving you trouble.


----------



## mister70s

WOW !!!!   That proves that their are some "Super" finds in the deep of the waters......that is just "Steller"   nice find !!


----------



## DeepSeaDan

WOW! Awesome finds CWD! DeepSeaDan the Canadian bottle/crock diving man conveying greetings & salutations from the Great White North.
I envy you, as you have so much more long-standing populated lands, lakes and rivers to explore for yesterday's cast-offs. We must do the best we can with what we have up here. We do find some nice American items up here occasionally.  It always amazes me how far things can travel, and where they end up. here are a few of my better finds:


----------



## sandchip

Dan, you've been holding out on us, brother!  Those are some great finds.  The Anodyne Oil is too cool.  What else is embossed on it and is it pontiled?  More pictures of it (and the others) won't hurt my feelings if you feel like posting them.  Thanks for sharing and welcome aboard!


----------



## DeepSeaDan

*Hey there...*



sandchip said:


> Dan, you've been holding out on us, brother!  Those are some great finds.  The Anodyne Oil is too cool.  What else is embossed on it and is it pontiled?  More pictures of it (and the others) won't hurt my feelings if you feel like posting them.  Thanks for sharing and welcome aboard!



It is pontied; here are some other views:



I'll dig up some other pics and post them. Merry Christmas one & all!

Regards,
DSD


----------



## sandchip

Man, that is killer!


----------



## bottlecrazy

Love that colonial mug.  What a beauty.


----------



## coldwater diver

ponygirl said:


> Absolutely astonishingly beautiful finds. Makes me sad that I was born with a fear of diving underwater...LOL   So glad that these were found and are being proudly displayed. Thanks for sharing them with us !!



Ponygirl My father in law may he rest in peace would always say " I'll live till I die". My number one fear is sharks, I know they are out there and I am on the menu when I dive sal****er(lots more seals these days). Try in a pool. There is a guy who teaches here in NH, Atlantic Aquasport in Rye NH. He makes sure you are comfortable in his pool, even has a large weighted chess set on bottom. You should check it out you may really enjoy.


----------



## coldwater diver

Nice finds Deep Sea Dan, the Anodyne is a work of art. Do you dive year round or is everything frozen?


----------



## coldwater diver

Here is the broken finds a nice threadless insulator and a greenish half pint cornicopia flask


----------



## sandchip

Beautiful brokes!


----------



## coldwater diver

sandchip said:


> Beautiful brokes!



Thanks Sandchip  Ive got boxes of some real heart breakers but these are very shelf worthy and display well.


----------



## sandchip

I know that I ask a lot of you, but I'd like to see those too if you have the time.  I love good broke stuff as much as the whole bottles.  The level of the items you find is amazing, like stuff you'd see in auctions.  Stuff I dream, and daydream, about!


----------



## CanadianBottles

ponygirl said:


> Absolutely astonishingly beautiful finds. Makes me sad that I was born with a fear of diving underwater...LOL   So glad that these were found and are being proudly displayed. Thanks for sharing them with us !!


I'm the same, I'm torn between really liking the idea of diving and also having a deep fear of the murky depths.  But this thread is making me seriously consider facing my fears one of these days.  These are some of the best finds I've ever seen posted on here and they're all from one year!


----------



## nhpharm

In insulator collecting that damage doesn't have the impact it has in bottles...


----------



## coldwater diver

CanadianBottles said:


> I'm the same, I'm torn between really liking the idea of diving and also having a deep fear of the murky depths.  But this thread is making me seriously consider facing my fears one of these days.  These are some of the best finds I've ever seen posted on here and they're all from one year!



all except  the Farley inks and flag flask. As far as murky I often go in winter spring n fall. The plankton and weeds and bacteria die down or off. Less boaters and fisherpersons, and lobsterpersons (like the pc there). If not for finding its great exercise it can be cold at first. The equipment is the most important consideration next to safety. Have a good dive plan and dont go alone.


----------



## coldwater diver

Sandchip I will when I am stuck inside during a Noreaster post a Heartbreak thread for you. I am sure Georgia has some great things waiting to be found underwater.

NH I have noticed that the insulators have more leeway why is that?


----------



## nhpharm

I think it is a matter of what insulators were used for (susceptible to damage for sure) and simple supply and demand.  Nearly all threadless insulators are rare, so the market more easily absorbs damaged examples.  A lot of stoneware is this way as well.


----------



## sandchip

coldwater diver said:


> ...I am sure Georgia has some great things waiting to be found underwater.../QUOTE]
> 
> Yes, we do, but the respective governments here and in Florida put a stop to that, and they will come down hard on divers.  Activist archaeologists convinced legislators that everything in state waterways are in their original context and should be left alone.  Hell, there's nothing in the rivers around here in the same place it was yesterday, much less 150 or 5000 years ago!


----------



## coldwater diver

Well the old CWD would have gotten all riled up about that bogus law. Have they outlawed diving? Have they outlawed cleaning the bottoms of the water bodies of debris?If not I would be doing as much cleaning of our waterbodies in Georgia for the children and for a healthy environment. Who could argue with that? Make sure you leave anything of importance at the waters edge.


----------



## sandchip

Yeah, it really sucks.  The game wardens do the enforcing and they are pretty damned sharp.  Also, the law is written that if you are found in possession of anything over 50 years old while on state waterways, it's considered that it was obtained illegally.  I don't know what happened to being innocent until found guilty in a court of law.


----------



## DeepSeaDan

coldwater diver said:


> Nice finds Deep Sea Dan, the Anodyne is a work of art. Do you dive year round or is everything frozen?



Hey C-WD, I dive year-round. Hoping to get out Christmas week. We're pretty much restricted to rivers, but those are our favorite haunts anyway. How about you?

DSD


----------



## coldwater diver

DeepSeaDan said:


> Hey C-WD, I dive year-round. Hoping to get out Christmas week. We're pretty much restricted to rivers, but those are our favorite haunts anyway. How about you?
> 
> DSD



Hi DeepSea,
                I do dive year round mostly Cold Water. I have no choice but fast rivers this time of year until iceout in spring. I just dove on Tuesday trying out my new 7mm wet suit, hood booties n gloves. The water was 32 degree but fast moving coastal river. The boots first time using this type were no good. Im usually good for 90 min only lasted 52. My feet were in so much pain as frost bite was set in. I poured hot coffee in my boots to thaw my feet out. What do you use for boots or are you drysuit? Kevin


----------



## sandchip

I don't know how you do it, Kev.  I'd be a dead man.  I'm just gonna have to continue hanging out with the gnats, I guess.  With that said, you are most deserving of the spectacular finds that you've made because you definitely pay the price.


----------



## DeepSeaDan

coldwater diver said:


> Hi DeepSea,
> I do dive year round mostly Cold Water. I have no choice but fast rivers this time of year until iceout in spring. I just dove on Tuesday trying out my new 7mm wet suit, hood booties n gloves. The water was 32 degree but fast moving coastal river. The boots first time using this type were no good. Im usually good for 90 min only lasted 52. My feet were in so much pain as frost bite was set in. I poured hot coffee in my boots to thaw my feet out. What do you use for boots or are you drysuit? Kevin



I'm a dry-suit guy for such conditions. We're typically getting :90 bottom times, which makes the long drive to the good sites worthwhile. I try to get two dives in most trips. Why do you dive wet in Winter? A good fitting suit will keep you warm, but the post-dive freeze-ups are brutal!


----------



## DeepSeaDan

Some more finds:


----------



## sandchip

Very nice!


----------



## coldwater diver

DeepSeaDan said:


> I'm a dry-suit guy for such conditions. We're typically getting :90 bottom times, which makes the long drive to the good sites worthwhile. I try to get two dives in most trips. Why do you dive wet in Winter? A good fitting suit will keep you warm, but the post-dive freeze-ups are brutal!



Hi Dan, I have an Avon dry suit that I have used for years. I dont normally do more than one dive as the tide only permits one. The outgoing tides here will take you out to sea. I usually plan the dive when high is coming in still then slack tide and ride the outgoing tide back to my exit. The dry suit is prone to have a pin prick of a hole and leaks. So I switched to wet 2-3 years back and I stay warm as long as Im moving myself against current and kicking alot. As far a the post dive Im in my car asap w heat cranking, drive home in my suit and right into the shower (Hot shower). Its been so cold lately I wont be surprised if there will be a lot of Ice sheets moving over head. PS you have some nice finds there.


----------



## Bixby Bill

WOW! That Myer`s Rock Rose is a find of a lifetime, those others are really nice too!


----------



## coldwater diver

Bixby Bill said:


> WOW! That Myer`s Rock Rose is a find of a lifetime, those others are really nice too!



Thanks Bill, I still have a tough time believing I found that one. I went back to that spot numerous times and found absolutely nothing. Just random luck on that one.


----------



## RCO

deepseadan - that arnprior ont bottle is awesome . 

but what is the clear "mineral water " bottle in top picture beside the simcoe ont bottle ? tried to read its label but couldn't identify it


----------



## DeepSeaDan

RCO said:


> deepseadan - that arnprior ont bottle is awesome .
> 
> but what is the clear "mineral water " bottle in top picture beside the simcoe ont bottle ? tried to read its label but couldn't identify it



Hey RCO, I have a that bottle packed away right now, but here is a quart bottle pictured in a reference book I have, that has the same label:


----------



## Bass Assassin

Awesome glass you have there. I’m just down right jealous. Thanks so much for sharing with us


----------



## blobbottlebob

Hey Coldwater!
Glad to see you're still diving. That teal bottle is gorgeous and crazy crude. COngrats.


----------



## coldwater diver

Thank You Bass Assassin I have some new areas in mind for this year that could have some good potential for some nice shards or possibly a whole bottle or two.  Blobbottle  Im glad to see you are here, How has diving been for you?


----------



## blobbottlebob

I am still out there diving but not in the winter anymore. I did not have a great year but i plan to hit the water harder in 2018. Since i was a regular here, i did find one new spot that ultimately produced five stoneware beers. That was pretty awesome.


----------



## coldwater diver

blobbottlebob said:


> I am still out there diving but not in the winter anymore. I did not have a great year but i plan to hit the water harder in 2018. Since i was a regular here, i did find one new spot that ultimately produced five stoneware beers. That was pretty awesome.



Blobbottlebob, I am glad to see you on the site again, I hope you are ok, I had a very rough patch myself. I just did a dive yesterday and my new waterproof booties are Not. its been so cold here the ocean waters are around 30-32 degrees so until I find the right boot my dives will be 50-60 min. I will post some photos. Lets see your stoneware beers.


----------



## blobbottlebob

Waterproof booties? You're diving dry? I never really got the hang of that and stayed with a wet suit. I like the feel of it better.
I will post pics of the clays in a separate thread so as not to hijack yours.


----------

